# Markus Linkous Commits Suicide



## Stawks (Mar 7, 2010)

Linkous, the guy from Sparkelhorse, killed himself yesterday.

And that is _depressing as fuck._.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 7, 2010)

holy crap

thats like a double bummer right there man


edit:

_"a gunshot to the heart"_

christ


----------



## Niemand (Mar 7, 2010)

Seems to be a trend with utterly creative beings who aren't caught up in the spotlight.


----------



## selkie (Mar 7, 2010)

Someone gave me a CD with a song by Sparklehorse on it three years ago, and I listened to it a few times but got kinda bored of it. I still felt really sad when I saw this, though.

Some weird connection to Sparklehorse


----------

